# Kyle Rittenhouse verdict



## appleburger (Nov 19, 2021)

Do you feel the right verdict was made?  Why or why not?
What misconceptions (if any) have you come across regarding this case that you feel should be cleared up?
How do you feel media has impacted this case? (Youtube, news outlets, papers, etc.)
Do you think this will have an impact on future homicide cases?
How impactful of a case is this in today's climate?


----------



## diggeloid (Nov 19, 2021)

This looks lie you're trying to get us to do your homework assignment for you.


----------



## appleburger (Nov 19, 2021)

diggeloid said:


> This looks lie you're trying to get us to do your homework assignment for you.


My job hosted a meeting were we openly discussed it and I was curious if other opinions lined up with what I heard, but thanks asshole.


----------



## Deleted member 568587 (Nov 19, 2021)

I'm not sure if it was the right decision or not I kind of see it both ways, but I know one thing he better protect himself at all times if he wants to live until 21. I wouldn't be surprised if it happens again because there are a lot of angry people at him and someone could attack him and he could shoot them too.


----------



## appleburger (Nov 19, 2021)

ConspiracyFactualist said:


> I'm not sure if it was the right decision or not I kind of see it both ways, but I know one thing he better protect himself at all times if he wants to live until 21. I wouldn't be surprised if it happens again because there are a lot of angry people at him and someone could attack him and he could shoot them too.


That is a scary thought.  I'd be getting bodyguards if I were him.


----------



## Cylent1 (Nov 19, 2021)

They made this a race issue over self defense!
Also it should have been a mistrial without prejudice for the prosecuters tampering with the jury and evidence.
While I do agree with the verdict, our justice system is FUCKED!
FACTS!!!


----------



## Valwinz (Nov 19, 2021)

Justice was served.  it was clear self defence Kyle is a hero


----------



## appleburger (Nov 19, 2021)

I felt like self defense made perfect sense here, so I don't think a guilty verdict would have been fair.

That being said, I think the criticisms coming Kyle's way are often valid, too - I think it was foolish of him to play hero and take an assault rifle with him, knowing full well what the consequences could lead to.  I don't want a building to be burned down either, but I'm not going into that scenario knowing I might have to kill somebody that has a bad case of mob mentality.

So while I do think Kyle is a bit of a fool, I wouldn't put him behind bars if I were on that jury, either.


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 19, 2021)

what was the makeup of the jury though any black,latino's, gays? or were they all white middle age men and women?


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 19, 2021)

I feel that the correct verdict was reached and I saw Kyle as innocent from the day I saw the footage. Most people would’ve done the exact same thing when in peril. It was always very clear to me that his life was in imminent danger and he was forced to use his weapon to defend his life and well-being. If anything, the boy had a cool mind in the face of danger, showed great marksmanship and, most importantly, incredible restraint. There are many people out there who would not consider the third attacker (the man he shot in the arm) as truly “neutralised” since he technically still had a firearm and could very well return fire as soon as their back is turned. If he shot him a second time, it’d be a clear execution, but Kyle prioritised getting out of the area and disengaging his assailants as quickly as possible, with the intention of informing the police about the incident. I think the drone footage of the events was a pivotal element of the puzzle and it’s a shame we haven’t seen it until now - it made it hard to question that Kyle was in fact being pursued and threatened, and that he did not start the altercation. The witnesses seem to confirm these events, so I have no reason to believe that a mistake was made. His possession charge was dismissed based on a technicality and I’m surprised the prosecution didn’t pursue it harder, especially considering the fact it was the only charge with any merit to it, but then again, the prosecution has shown to be incompetent throughout the trial, to the point that they walked the thin red line of what is legal and what is evidence tampering or unconstitutional conduct. In my opinion, justice was served. Kyle shouldn’t have been there in the first place, it was no place for a kid to be, but that’s immaterial in regards to whether he was defending himself or not.


----------



## tabzer (Nov 19, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> what was the makeup of the jury though any black,latino's, gays? or were they all white middle age men and women?



Doesn't matter,they are all raycist for letting a "white supremicist" walk.  Also gay people can be middle aged and white.

People saying "justice was served" are ignoring the horrible injustices that occurred surrounding the case and in the courtroom.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 19, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Doesn't matter,they are all raycist for letting a "white supremicist" walk.  Also gay people can be middle aged and white.
> 
> People saying "justice was served" are ignoring the horrible injustices that occurred surrounding the case and in the courtroom.


Well, justice was served to Kyle. The question of whether the prosecutor should even keep his job after all these shenanigans, or the mayor, or the detective in charge of the case, is open. The whole thing reeks of nepotism and misconduct.


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 19, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> My take on the issue is that Kyle did the world a favor. The people he killed, one was a pedophile and the other was a women beater and all three of them were in the city rioting. They weren't peaceful protesters, they were burning down buildings and destroying other peoples property. They got what they deserved. Actually, the cops should have killed them to begin with. If someone would have tried to harm me regardless of the reason why I was there I'd have shot the motherfucker too.
> 
> 
> 
> That shouldn't matter. I'm not sure why you're bringing that up.


it does in this post trump day and age wher white privilege and racism is rampent, think about it you shoot a black man in self defense would you want an all black jury or want a mixed pool of races that's how white murderer's got away scott free of killing blacks despite strong evidence of guilt pre civil rights because 9 out of 10 that jury was 100% white and almost 100% racist


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 19, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> it does in this post trump day and age wher white privilege and racism is rampent,


You just questioned whether the verdict the jury reached is the correct one based solely on the skin colour of the jurors. Do you own a mirror?


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Nov 19, 2021)

God bless Kyle.
God bless America.

Keep your head up. Stand your ground. Keep your rifle by your side.


----------



## Veho (Nov 19, 2021)

I can't see this thread going well.


----------

